# DEE AMERICAN DREAM Sold for 75K at Fed Auction



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.appletowing.com/teamappleauctions/Auctions/California/auctions_la.htm


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> http://www.appletowing.com/teamappleauctions/Auctions/California/auctions_la.htm


Not a bad price for that car.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Who's the lucky man that bought it?????


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

MAN I STILL GOT THE LRM IT WAS FEATURED IN. ONE BAD ASS RIDE :yes:


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dam. Federal auction, wonder how it ended up in there


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Dam. Federal auction, wonder how it ended up in there


you really have to ask:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Mr Impala said:


> http://www.appletowing.com/teamappleauctions/Auctions/California/auctions_la.htm


you and JD go halfs on it? 


:roflmao:

ok ok now im just fucking with ya


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> you really have to ask:roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

REV. chuck said:


> you and JD go halfs on it?
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


:rofl: too soon....:biggrin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Right?how did it end up fed auct.?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> you really have to ask:roflmao:


i guess all lowriders are dope dealers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont see pics


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

was it an overseas only sale?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok i remember now


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Which is this 58?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Which is this 58?


X2 Someone post some pics please.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0209lrm_58_chevrolet_impala_convertible/index.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i bought it. just waiting on my fresh new color matched Zeniths of California.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit, i was too busy sleeping good. i missed it.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

1964dippin said:


> Right?how did it end up fed auct.?


Right...hmmmm...i guess its safe to say that "61 Cents" is the next one to be sold at auction????


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

I know of another vehicle, 2 time lowrider of the year, that may be up for auction soon :shocked:

2 actually :shocked:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

how did it end up fed auct.?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

NYC68droptop said:


> i bought it. just waiting on my fresh new color matched Zeniths of California.


lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the owner that originally built it sold it to another guy and he caught a case. the car was DEE AMERICAN DREAM from LRM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

american dream, how ironic lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> american dream, how ironic lol


:rofl:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

lone star said:


> american me, how ironic lol


fixt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a nice ride


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wasn't this a Southside C.C. ride? His brother owned a HT 58 also I think...


----------



## weasel5864 (Feb 24, 2011)

deecaddy said:


> Right...hmmmm...i guess its safe to say that "61 Cents" is the next one to be sold at auction????


NOT UNLESS THE FEDS ARE RAIDING JAPAN THAT CAR HAS BEEN OVER THERE FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

crooks808 said:


> Wasn't this a Southside C.C. ride? His brother owned a HT 58 also I think...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> the owner that originally built it sold it to another guy and he caught a case. the car was DEE AMERICAN DREAM from LRM


came out in impalas mag to


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


>


:thumbsup: doing it and doing it and doing it well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr Solorio said:


> That's a nice ride


Its nice to know that low lows are being bought for that kind of money :yes:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


>


niceeee


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

its out here in sac now


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

It was cover car for impalas mag about 2 years ago. I remembered that issue, cuz my 65 was featured in that issue. Badd ass vert.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> its out here in sac now


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

na i was bored lol figured i would mess with yall lmao


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes that is a nice vert!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Cheap, probably be on Ebay in two Weeks


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> na i was bored lol figured i would mess with yall lmao


I WAS ABOUT TO SAY PERFECT SCORE 2??
:biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> i bought it. just waiting on my fresh new color matched Zeniths of California.


Lmfao


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> I know of another vehicle, 2 time lowrider of the year, that may be up for auction soon :shocked:
> 
> 2 actually :shocked:


 Bomb truck and bomb car saw it in the SA NEWS,:shocked: and both lowrider of the year.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn it, these cars ending up in auction. Just make that sterotype think that saying "must be a drug deal to have a lowrider like that" is true.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> I WAS ABOUT TO SAY PERFECT SCORE 2??
> :biggrin:


who knows lol


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

any pics of the 2 other lowriders up for that auction?the lowrider of the year and the bomb?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what lowrider of the year is that


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

F"DA U.S. MARSHALLS, I'm the only GOV/MILITARY Agent that put some 126 grain in one of their craniums for harassing my family and when I filled out my report where it asked me how I justified shooting him I put "Cause i felt like it"


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

cuate64 said:


> any pics of the 2 other lowriders up for that auction?the lowrider of the year and the bomb?


There bombs homie. gogle zetas and lowriders.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DAMN 75K! CHEEP!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> I know of another vehicle, 2 time lowrider of the year, that may be up for auction soon :shocked:
> 
> 2 actually :shocked:


 the only car that will probly go up for auction is	perfect score


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridnrob said:


> F"DA U.S. MARSHALLS, I'm the only GOV/MILITARY Agent that put some 126 grain in one of their craniums for harassing my family and when I filled out my report where it asked me how I justified shooting him I put "Cause i felt like it"


is everyone in LA a fucking idiot?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> the only car that will probly go up for auction is	perfect score


welcome to last year


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

gogle[ zetas in san antonio.]


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:roflmao: ROwned


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> is everyone in LA a fucking idiot?


:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THEY SHOULD HOP IT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder what the reserve would be set at


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

In the lrm article says it was built to be a daily. How much truth was in that statement?


----------

